# [GDM] problemas con tmpfs (cerrado)

## bontakun

holas comunidad...

al grano... hace poco adquirí un SSD y realizé algunos ajustes a mis discos duros para evitar la escritura en el SSD, el problema que noto, es que al arrancar GDM me lanza el siguiente warning

```

GDM[1603]: WARNING gdm_config_parse: Log /var/log/gdm does not exist or isn't a directory. Using ServAuthDir /var/gdm

```

según he leído, basta con agregar en /etc/init.d/xdm lo siguiente

```

if [ ! -d /var/log/gdm ]; then

  mkdir /var/log/gdm

fi

```

pero hago la consulta para saber si hay algún método más ortodoxo para fixear el problema

Adjunto la salida de df

```

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs                10394224   3397564   6468652  35% /

/dev/root             10394224   3397564   6468652  35% /

rc-svcdir                 1024        68       956   7% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       336      9904   4% /dev

shm                    2026544         0   2026544   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdb5              2096380   1891704    204676  91% /usr/portage

/dev/sdb7            263704456 243275640   7033420  98% /home

/dev/sdb3             10317860   1309180   8484560  14% /usr/src

tmpfs                  2026544         4   2026540   1% /tmp

tmpfs                  2026544         0   2026544   0% /var/tmp

tmpfs                  2026544       332   2026212   1% /var/log

```

y el fstab

```

/dev/sda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/sda4               /               ext4            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sdb8               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sdb5               /usr/portage    reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/sdb7               /home           ext4            noatime,users,exec      0 0

/dev/sdb3               /usr/src        ext4            auto,noatime            0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           defaults                0 0

tmpfs                   /var/tmp        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

tmpfs                   /var/log        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

sda es el ssd y sdb es un HDD, la particion de / la formaté eliminando el journaling con ^has_journal

a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con el problema... además de darme consejos para evitar el desgaste del SSD

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

Log /var/log/gdm does not exist or isn't a directory. Using ServAuthDir /var/gdm 

basicamente no es un error, es un log, que el log lo esta haciendo directamente en /var/gdm en vez de en /var/log/gdm/***.log

se soluciona haciendo un mkdir /var/log/gdm teoricamente, pero como es un tempfs, cada vez que reinicias vas a tener que crearlo,

en cualquier script, por ejemplo en el que pusiste ( /etc/init.d/xdm ) agrega mkdir /var/log/gdm y listo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> if [ ! -d /var/log/gdm ]; then
> 
>   mkdir /var/log/gdm
> 
> fi
> ...

 

yo es lo que hago tb. 

Si mal no recuerdo mira en los logs porque tb. hay que ajustar permisos del directorio recién creado ( 655 ?? ).

saluetes

----------

## bontakun

bueno... gracias por las respuestas... la verdad es que terminé aplicando la solución descrita... eso sin mencionar que he tenido que aplicarla en otros servicios

con el tema de permisos no me he pillado... pero si noto que el tema es muy complejo de manejar... simplemente voy a mover el directorio a un HDD en vez de tenerlo en la RAM

Saludos y muchas gracias

----------

